# USA Ultimate Series 40 ft Steel Boxcar



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So I just purchased a fantastic Canadian Pacific 40ft steel boxcar. I hope to write a brief review later, although I'm guessing "everyone" is familiar with the product already. I do, however, have a question. The car came with a pari of metal rods with several bends in them in a separate package. Can anyone help me identify them and explain where they go?

I checked the USAtrains website with no luck.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should have found an instruction sheet in the box. 

They are the coupler pin lifting rods. It comes with one set attached to the ends of the car, and a second set with more clearance when/if you body mount couplers. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Robert,

The following is respect to a USAT 50 foot box car; however, the 40 foot car is the same as to the pin lifting rod (or emulated "uncoupling rod").

As Greg stated, when you body mount couplers (Kadees in my case) the straight rod is replaced with the one that can clear the coupler box.

As to R & R of the uncoupling rod, first, pry up the factory installed rod at its end near the coupler box pad. At the other end of the rod, care should be taken so as not to break off the little plastic retaining eyelet loop. 
The rod can be gently twisted back and forth at the same time it's lightly slid through the eyelet.
With this example car, I found that the eyelet was pressed in as it became loose when sliding the rods in and out around their bends. 










I used a small wood stick to press against the eyelet mounting point to reseat it after installing the new rod. If the eyelet is too loose, you can use a small drop of CA glue to secure it 










-Ted


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted and Greg. Good to know. As rolling stock goes, I really like this unit. The Canadian Pacific beaver logo is one of my favourites. USA did a very nice job on the crispness (as they say in the magazine reviews) of this logo. The unit has nice weight to it. The blackened metal wheels are also quite nice. No run time yet, but I do not anticipate any problems.


----------

